# Mogadore 12/29



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

got here at 1pm, secret spot , vex lit up, fish are aggressive, 5’ of water


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

guppygill said:


> View attachment 251735
> got here at 1pm, secret spot , vex lit up, fish are aggressive, 5’ of water


dam ...that ice don't look very thick...yikes


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

4” inches clear hard ice


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Perch werchy


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Now we’re talking


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I recognize that spot!!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Just left, they shut off at 5pm. Some nice gills and redears, 5 crappies, 2 perch, and a gaggle of Bobberbucket dinks. Fished a weed line, marmooska jig tipped with maggots, chartreuse. Crappies were at 3’ in the 5’ of water I was fishing. Lost couple of nice fish on Minnie’s, probably bass or nice perch.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

You should never post pictures of a specific hole. Others will accuse you of giving up their spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Is the west end of mogadore ready to fish near dam area?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Don’t know, wasn’t by there.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Don’t know, wasn’t by there.


Appreciate it, thank you. There is a chance I may stop by Maggie tomorrow evening, it would be my first time on the ice, with 2 previous being fishing from the handicap bridge for the ice out hunger tournament.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

luv my fish bucket!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Wow, what a difference a day makes, cold front must be affecting them, although it’s been cold. Put the camera down and even the dinks are just chillin.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Seen half a dozen shanties off Congress lake rd. How's the ice?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Clr ice is 3.5 to 4 inches...good clear ice....fish aren't hungry today though


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Ended up with 45 gills and two nice perch. If the 45, 25 were dinks. They turned on at 3:30pm and went to bed at 4:30pm. Had to really jig for them, and changed color to a pink and orange marmooska.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> I recognize that spot!!!


Hi guy! Was it the tobaccy juice??


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

backfar said:


> Clr ice is 3.5 to 4 inches...good clear ice....fish aren't hungry today though


 thanks for the update. hoping to get out before the holiday is over.


----------

